# 154 vs 157? Big Difference?



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Take the money you would have lost selling the 157 and buying a 154, and scan craigslist for a cheaper, smaller board you can beat up and muck around the hill with. I guarantee you'll have more fun on a small board you don't give a shit about than a brand new 154 Proto. Keep the 157 for majority of your riding, but if you're feeling extra playful or want to experiment, jump on your shorter beater board.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

3cm is barely an inch

ride it like u stole it


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I personally think you went with the right choice. If you were in the park 100% of the time, then I'd recommend the 154. But if you're riding it all over the mountain, then the 157 will be a better fit.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> 3cm is barely an inch
> 
> ride it like u stole it


Actually 3cm is over an inch. 1.18" to be exact.

2cm (3/4") difference on my last Custom X wasn't a major difference but with my stance width I could tell the difference.

To the OP, I would tell you to ride it first before you sell it. This is assuming you haven't ridden it already. Get a eel for whether or not the board really is too long for you. At your height and weight I would think you'd be just fine but only you can really answer that


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Do they speak english in "What"?*



Soul06 said:


> Actually 3cm is over an inch. 1.18" to be exact.


yes, that is what barely means.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I would keep it. Easier on pow days.
I weight 145 and ride a 150cm. I wish I had a 154 on the day we had 10 inch pow.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Take the money you would have lost selling the 157 and buying a 154, and scan craigslist for a cheaper, smaller board you can beat up and muck around the hill with. I guarantee you'll have more fun on a small board you don't give a shit about than a brand new 154 Proto. Keep the 157 for majority of your riding, but if you're feeling extra playful or want to experiment, jump on your shorter beater board.


Agreed. 

But I do think you should be fine with the 157, especially given your height and foot size. I'm 5'9", 165, 9-1/2, and my first real board was an Arbor Roundhouse 158 (and "wide"). I even took park lessons with it. BTW I started riding at 44. 

FWIW though I picked up a 153 DC PBJ a couple of summers ago for like $125 new, and I do like riding it early in the season to help get my legs back...but again I'm an older rider. Online sales will be happening soon you can get a board and bindings new for around $200 with some patience.


----------



## cobaasta (Feb 4, 2015)

How old are you?
With your size and weight I would take the 157.
Even with my size and weight, which is less than yours, I would take the 157.
Most of the friens in my age ride 157/158 anyway , but most of my younger friends ride 154/155...

The last 154 I tried (GNU riders choice) was just a little bit to small. Just milimeters, but noticeable! The corresponding 157 fits perfect.


----------



## Muggs89 (Feb 6, 2015)

cobaasta said:


> How old are you?
> With your size and weight I would take the 157.
> Even with my size and weight, which is less than yours, I would take the 157.
> Most of the friens in my age ride 157/158 anyway , but most of my younger friends ride 154/155...
> ...


20 years old. Thanks for all the advice guys! This clears up a lot.


----------



## Dandow88 (Jan 2, 2018)

*154 or 157????*

Hi Guys iv just bought a never summer proto 2 but having a real tuff time deciding which one will be better for me out of the 154 and 157. I love my jumps and planning too go bigger and bigger, but i love riding off piste through forrests and hitting natural jumps etc. I rode a 154 skatebanana and it was amazing for the control and pressing but did feel a little unstable when maxed out on speed. I ordered it in a 154 but am having serious second thoughts and concidering returning for a 157. My weight is about 80kg and im 6 foot tall. My boot size is 9.5 UK size (10.5 US). Any advice you can give me will be highly valued as i have not rode this board and have no idea which of the two would be best for me. If i go off the sizing charts they al indicate i am in the 157 bracket but just dont want too lose that playfulness. Sorry to be a pain its just iv wanted this board for years and only just managed to get hold of one in the UK. So important to me that i get it perfect.

Thanks guys


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If you feel like the 54 is better than swap it before its too late. They say 3 cm is nothing but I would not go 2 cm shorter on my board, 61 is perfect a 59 would be too small, maybe they don't feel 2 cm's but I sure feel the loss.


----------



## Dandow88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks freshy. I ordered the 154 and its on its way to me. Spoke to the shop and they said if i want to exchange for the 157 then i can return it. I just dont know what to do because i want this board to be perfect. Iv always ridden 155 or 156 but over the past 2 years my boarding has improved significantly and am hitting everything on the mountain now, piste to POW, small to medium sized jumps and enjoy spinning too. I feel the 157 is best suited to me from the charts but may be slightly too big for me and lose the playfullness. On the other hand i dont want the 154 too be too small for those pow days and for the bigger jumps... The board should be here tomorrow and i have a small window too return and exchange for a 157 so i need to decide soon (


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm your exact weight, being 5'10" and 9.5 boot. I rode a 154 proto for a few years, don't do park, and sized up this season to a 157. The '54 just got a bit sketch at high speed through rough snow. I too didn't want to loose the playfulness, but with the flex rating and the ASYM, I'm not worried at all. 157 sounds like it'd be spot on for you as well, unless you're just going park all day. 157 will be more versatile and more comfortable at speed, pow, and the rough stuff.


----------



## Dandow88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks bro. Very helpful. Do you think the 157 will still be good for the park? i was boarding last month on that 154 skate banana and took my jumps to the next level which gave me that spark for boarding again. Which is why i decided to buy the proto but i dont just board for the parks... i like to hit the park on the way down the mountain as a full run. How responsive is the 157 for you? It sounds like the 157 is the best bet for me by the look of things but if its "clunky" it will take away that enjoyment on the jumps.

Thanks again


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

At your height and weight you should go for the 157 if powder and carving are important to you.


----------



## Dandow88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ok so it seems everyone is saying 157? the board comes tomorrow so will have to return it rapid too get the 157. The park is important too me too which is why i just want to be sure the 157 isnt going too kill that side for me


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think you're overthinking this. 157 will be a little more stable, 154 will be a little more nimble. It's not going to be a huge night and day difference either way. With you saying only 30% park, I think 157 was the right call.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

How much effective edge did your skate banana have and how much ee does the new board have?

My guess is that the 154 will have more ee than that 154 banana! That will surely make a big difference in the control & stability you feel as well. 

How much more ee does the 157 have? How does that figure in to the type riding you want yo be doing? 

Just sum _moar_ stuff to consider. :dunno:  >


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Think about it this way...

You are right in the middle of recommended weight range for the 160, but you are downsizing to a 157 for more playfulness. If you go to 154 you are outside the recommended weight range and your boots are bigger than max size too. 

Stance width also comes into play as well. If you go too short for your height the bindings won't be in the optimum place


----------



## Dandow88 (Jan 2, 2018)

haha thanks mate. Yes it has a bit more edge than the skate banana. I think what im asking is do people generally stay within the suggested weight of the board or do people go for the board size smaller? Its killing me i cant decide ha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't comment intelligently or with any certainty about staying within the mnfr. suggested weight for a board. 

@ 250+ buck,.. Im _well _outside the weight range of *every* board I own. From 157cm up to 163W!! :shrug:

Hell,.. Im outside the weight range of most boards that exist, period! LoL!
Ya, ya! :blink: I know there are sum _monster_ big boards out there, but for the kind of riding I do they're probably overkill for me. (...at least until I snap a board just doing a tail press anyway!) :lol:


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

MJP said:


> I'm your exact weight, being 5'10" and 9.5 boot. I rode a 154 proto for a few years, don't do park, and sized up this season to a 157. The '54 just got a bit sketch at high speed through rough snow. I too didn't want to loose the playfulness, but with the flex rating and the ASYM, I'm not worried at all. 157 sounds like it'd be spot on for you as well, unless you're just going park all day. 157 will be more versatile and more comfortable at speed, pow, and the rough stuff.





Dandow88 said:


> haha thanks mate. Yes it has a bit more edge than the skate banana. I think what im asking is do people generally stay within the suggested weight of the board or do people go for the board size smaller? Its killing me i cant decide ha


I think you got the most informed answer you're going to get there, in case you missed it.


----------



## Dandow88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ok thanks guys. I think im going to return the 154 and grab a 157 even though its against my instinct. Hopefully i can still hit the jumps the same on a 157!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I need a 169 park board. Lol at weight ranges...



chomps1211 said:


> I can't comment intelligently or with any certainty about staying within the mnfr. suggested weight for a board.
> 
> @ 250+ buck,.. Im _well _outside the weight range of *every* board I own. From 157cm up to 163W!! :shrug:
> 
> ...


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Dandow88 said:


> Ok thanks guys. I think im going to return the 154 and grab a 157 even though its against my instinct. Hopefully i can still hit the jumps the same on a 157!


I think the overall message from the group is that either size is fine for your weight. It just comes down to what size you think you'd feel more comfortable riding -- slightly shorter than what you usually ride or slightly longer. If you're more all-mountain then the longer would make sense. If you're more park-biased then the shorter would make sense. Either way you gain and lose something. Just be honest about which is more important to you and the decision should be easier.


----------



## Dandow88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks ZC1. I agree completely and the issue im having is iv only just recently started too get a taste for the park with previously only hitting the mountain avoiding the park. The prk has given me that re spark for boarding again but dont want to lose my core boarder. If the 157 is still going to let me hit the jumps and be able to spin and pop tricks then perfect. if not then i may need too bite the bullet with the 154. I imagine this sounds so trivial to everyone but for some reason i cant settle on either


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Dandow88 said:


> Thanks ZC1. I agree completely and the issue im having is iv only just recently started too get a taste for the park with previously only hitting the mountain avoiding the park. The prk has given me that re spark for boarding again but dont want to lose my core boarder. If the 157 is still going to let me hit the jumps and be able to spin and pop tricks then perfect. if not then i may need too bite the bullet with the 154. I imagine this sounds so trivial to everyone but for some reason i cant settle on either


In what way do you worry about the 157 being _worse_ for jumps? I think it would be better...


----------



## Dandow88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Just the manoeuvrability of the board. IF it feels clunky then it will be hard to progress my tricks right? Im waiting for the board to arrive today so either way today is d day for the life changing (lol) decision between 154 or 157 ha


----------

